# Can IBS pain feel like menstrual cramping?



## Guest

Three weeks ago I began cramping 2 days before my cycle started. When my cycle was over, the cramping stayed and was severe (I would rate it a 6 on a 1-10 scale). My dr. thought perhaps I had an ovarian cyst, but tests so far have not shown that. I am scheduled for a laproscopy on Nov. 12. I don't think the dr. thinks it is a cyst, but wanted to rule everything out before sending me to another dr. In the meantime, I had been given naproxen 500mg. for the pain (which didn't even touch it) and then got a bladder infection and took a course of Cipro. During this time (can't remember exactly when) I began having diarrhea. I thought at first it was from the pain med. or antibiotic. About 4 days ago I realized that every time I ate, I immediately had to go to the bathroom and it was like the food came right through. Now I am wondering if I could be suffering from IBS. My ob/gyn said if the laproscopy didn't show anything, a gastro/intestinal dr. was the next thing to do. At this time, my pain has subsided greatly (still there at times, but probably a 2 on that scale). Today for the first time, the food didn't come right through and when I did go it was normal, not diarrhea. Among many questions, I am wondering if the cramping could be IBS and if that is the case, a laproscopy is not going to be helpful and may even make the symptoms worse. I am wondering if I should put off the laproscopy and maybe keep a food diary for awhile to see if I can see a link. If you can shed any light on this... I would appreciate your input.


----------



## Nat

Happy2,Did they do a pelvic or a transvaginal ultrasound to rule out any gaenocological abnormalities? Seems odd that your doctor will do the laparascopy (which is usually last resort). I was just told that I might have a uterine fibroid (benign tumour in the uterus) whose symptoms include pelvic pain or heaviness, digestive troubles (yep, constipation or diarrhea), abdominal bloating, pressure on the back or bladder depending on the size, heavy menstrual flow, longer periods and so forth... A fibroid develops so quickly that mine was not seen 2 months ago when I had my first ultrasound. However, after yet another pelvic exam, the doctor touched it and requested another ultrasound scheduled for this week.If I were you, I would ask for an ultrasound, if it has not been done yet, or ask for another one.A lap is a surgery which brings along the usual complications... Anasthesia, adhesions from the surgery, etc.Nat


----------



## Kathleen M.

With abdominal pain it is often hard to tell what is hurting/cramping so pain from different things can sometimes feel similar.An exagerated response to meals (EVERYONES colon is more active after they eat) so you have a bowel movement rather than just moving things along to make room for the new is fairly common in IBS. It could also be that the antibiotics upset the intestinal ecology of the colon/or the colon itself, so that the diarrhea kept going for a little while after ending the course of treatment. Diarrhea seems to be a fairly common side effect of Cipro. Diarrhea that gets worse/doesn't clear up in a week or so after finishing any antibiotic, or that is bloody needs to be checked out as some of the intestinal flora imbalances can allow some bad bacteria that are normally kept in check to overgrow (C. Difficile in particular) and that then needs to be cleared up with other antibiotics.K.


----------



## Guest

Nat,Yes, I had a vaginal ultrasound just last Thursday. All the dr. could see was some follicles (sp) on my ovaries that he said "could" be endometriosis. He said that could be the source of the pain. He said that at this point with the pelvic exam and the ultrasound he could not see something definitive that is causing the pain so he suggested a laproscopy before sending me to a gastro/intestinal dr. I guess is would be best to rule out anything gynecological for sure before going to a gastro doctor??? And the laproscopy would do that??? I have no experience with any of these things and just want to do the prudent thing.


----------



## CaseyL

Happy - I was having cramping, pretty severe at times, starting 5 - 10 days before my period as well as my entire period. It was worse after a meal and after a BM. I wondered too if it was my IBS, but since it was cyclical I asked my gyn. After getting a transvaginal ultrasound which showed possible evidence of endometriosis, he referred me to a reproductive endocrinologist. He recommended a laparoscopy right away. I had it done last Thurs and they found lots of endometriosis, Stage III. I think he was able to laser it all off. I will be anxious to see if it helps with the cramping as well as the IBS symptoms. I have had a lot of bloating, gas (worse before my period) and D during my period. Laparoscopy is the only way to diagnose endo, but it is surgery and the recovery is kind of painful. My gyn was hesitant to do one, but the RE wasted no time getting it done. For me I am glad I had it because I have had bad cramps for years and the endo has probably been causing my infertility. Good luck with your lap if you decide to go through with it.


----------



## Nat

Happy2,If all the tests have been done, you could always request a transvaginal ultrasound. I did undergo a laparoscopy 10 years ago to see if I had endometriosis; I didn't. If you are in childbearing age (which I was at the time - 26), the doctor usually recommends to do a laparo (for fertility reasons). As long as you know all your options...Good luck!Nat


----------

